# X fonts

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

qualcuno per caso come testare da terminale l'esistenza di un font?

es:

```
testxfont "-adobe-utopia-bold-r-*-*-*-160-*-*-*-*-*" && echo "C'è!"
```

----------

## djinnZ

```
test -f/-d /usr/vattelappesca
```

 ti fa schifo? Cerca nella doc degli autotools altrimenti.

----------

## UnoSD

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> test -f/-d /usr/vattelappesca
> ```
> ...

 

Il font Vattelappesca non ha necessariamente tutti gli attributi degli altri...

Inoltre non hanno lo stesso nome dei file quindi dovrei risalirci in qualche modo...

----------

## djinnZ

Adesso mi torna comprensibile quel che vuoi; ora non mi viene in mente (non che abbia mai funzionato troppo... ma il mio cervello ormai sciopera del tutto) ma fa parte dei vecchi pacchetti X (prova a vedere cosa ti riporta emerge per xorg-x11) o degli strumenti di conversione, mi pare che xfonteselect fosse in grado di farlo ma ti dico una fesseria ora come ora.

----------

## UnoSD

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Adesso mi torna comprensibile quel che vuoi; ora non mi viene in mente (non che abbia mai funzionato troppo... ma il mio cervello ormai sciopera del tutto) ma fa parte dei vecchi pacchetti X (prova a vedere cosa ti riporta emerge per xorg-x11) o degli strumenti di conversione, mi pare che xfonteselect fosse in grado di farlo ma ti dico una fesseria ora come ora.

 

Si, sia quello (xfontsel) che "xlsfonts", già li usai in passato (e forse anche qualcun'altro), più che altro mi chiedevo se ci fosse un modo senza dover installare altri applicativi. (Perché si tratta di un test per un piccolo script con osd che vorrei distribuire, ma non vorrei che tra le "dipendenze" per funzionare correttamente ci fosse anche troppo altro software). Magari leggere un file da qualche parte, o qualcosa di integrato nell'xorg-server...

Per l'ora capisco! In effetti credo che siamo i pochi a leggere le email alle 3 di sabato... Io sono appena tornato a casa e sto abbastanza distrutto...

----------

## djinnZ

 *UnoSD wrote:*   

> alle 3 di sabato... Io sono appena tornato a casa e sto abbastanza distrutto...

 veramente io ho risposto aspettando la prima colazione...  :Mr. Green: 

Se stai preparando un ebuild ricorda che dovrebbe andare tra le "build dep" alla peggio ma ti ripeto che mi pare ci sia qualcosa negli autools o nel portage.

cerca.

----------

## UnoSD

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> veramente io ho risposto aspettando la prima colazione...  

 

Io adesso faccio la prima colazione! XD

 *Quote:*   

> Se stai preparando un ebuild ricorda che dovrebbe andare tra le "build dep" alla peggio ma ti ripeto che mi pare ci sia qualcosa negli autools o nel portage.

 

No, sono una serie di script Bash utili che sto mettendo su SourceForge; proverò una ricerca con qualche tag del genere: "autotools check fonts" e vi aggiorno!

P.s. Dai primi risultati della ricerca suppongo che si finirà per dover "studiare" i singoli font...

----------

